# MMX 300 Gen 2 Mikro Qualität - Problem



## 5teph (4. Februar 2018)

*MMX 300 Gen 2 Mikro Qualität - Problem*

Hey Community,

ich bin gerade etwas am verzweifeln.

Habe mir im August das Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Gen 2 Headset gekauft und paar Tage später wieder zurückgeschickt. Das Mikro wollte einfach nicht vernünftig laufen. Es war permanent dumpf, ich war im TS und Discord unverständlich (tortz Mikro Boost, etc.). Hatte es mit mehreren PCs, der Onboard Soundkarte, der externen Soundblaster G5 und Asus U7 Soundkarte versucht. Auf meinen (Spiele-)Aufnahmen war das Mikro auch katastrophal und weit entfernt von den ganzen Youtube Testvideos. 
So bin ich wieder zurück auf mein Logitech G633 Headset. Der Sound vom MMX war aber unerreicht beim Gamen in Verbindung mit der Soundblaster G5, gerade bei Rainbow Six Siege. 

Letzten Donnerstag dachte ich mir, dass ich das MMX 300 noch einmal probiere, da ich einen 10% Gutschein erhalten habe. Der Beyerdynamic Support meinte damals, dass evtl etwas mit dem Mikro nicht passt. Das Headset ist, da, das Problem wie beim alten aber auch. Ich bekomme das Mikro einfach nicht eingestellt. Habe mir erneut eine Soundblaster G5 Soundkarte dazubestellt. Habe die Onboard Karte in Windows deaktiviert. Das Mikro ist auch auf default gestellt in Windows.

Nachdem das MMX 300 auf dem DT 770 basiert, habe ich seit gestern auch das DT 770 PRO in der 80 Ohm Variante bei mir liegen, inkl. Modmic 5. Das Modmic ist ok, wobei es sich auch hier anders anhört als im Internet. Mein Problem mit dem DT 770 Kopfhörer ist, dass es sich im Vergleich zum MMX nicht so angenehm trägt und der Sound viel zu basslastig ist mit der Soundblaster G5. In Rainbow Six kommt mir alles sehr weit entfernt und dröhnend vor, während das MMX irgendwie passender zum Spiel wirkt. Das MMX ist auch geschlossener und hat mehr Platz, bei den DT 770 stoße ich mit den Ohren leicht an (nein ich habe keine Segelohren  )..

Ich spiele zu 90% mit den Kopfhörern, die restlichen 10% sind für Musik am PC oder Videos schauen. 

Gibt es hier jemanden, der das MMX 300 in der 2. Generation hat und bei dem das Mikrofon problemlos und mit hoher Qualität (wie in den ganzen Videos) läuft?

Edit: Das Kabel habe ich so fest wie möglich reingesteckt


----------



## JackA (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: MMX 300 Gen 2 Mikro Qualität - Problem*

Wo war denn das Modmic angesteckt?
An der G5 sollte es keine Probleme geben und dass das DT 770 vor Bass dröhnt kann ich auch nicht bestätigen. Hast du denn iergendwelche Klangverbieger (SBX) bei der G5 aktiviert? anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären.


----------



## 5teph (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: MMX 300 Gen 2 Mikro Qualität - Problem*

Das Modmic war auch auf der G5. 
Der Sound von den DT 770 ist an sich klasse. Habe bei der Soundkarte das Profil First Person Shooter aktiv. In Verbindung mit dem MMX ein Traum bei Rainbow Six, mit dem DT klingt alles dumpf, weit weg und dröhnt. Habe schon alles durchprobiert, aber nur mit dem Scout Mode bekomme ich einen ähnlichen Klang hin beim DT. Dort werden allerdings sämtliche Umgebungsgeräusche richtig stark verstärkt, und es verwirrt mehr. Alle Verbesserungen auf aus macht es nicht wirklich besser. 

Die Frage, die ich mir aber stelle...was ist mit dem MMX Mikro los? Kann ja nicht sein, dass es bei den meisten fast schon an ein professionelles Mic rankommt und bei mir nach 2€ Ramsch klingt (egal ob Onboard oder G5/U7)..


----------



## JackA (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: MMX 300 Gen 2 Mikro Qualität - Problem*

Also du solltest auch kein FPS Profil laden. Mach mal alles auf Standard, ohne iewelche Klangverbieger mit dem DT. Du brauchst keine Surround Simulation.
Beim MMX Mikro habe ich schon von einem Serienfehler gelesen (beim Adapter-Kabel), oder aber, auch wenn du sagst, es steckt fest: MMX 300 2. Gen Mikro funktioniert nicht / rauscht nur - das Kabel schuld? - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## 5teph (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: MMX 300 Gen 2 Mikro Qualität - Problem*

Habe den Fehler beim DT glaube ich gefunden. Habe die Soundkarte nochmal abgesteckt und das DT etwas lauter gedreht. Die G5 Soundkarte steht bei mir auf L, sollte ja bis 150 Ohm reichen. Das MMX hat ja weniger Ohm als der DT Kopfhörer.

Jetzt zum nächsten Problem: Das Modmic hört sich lt. Teammates im TS und im Discord genauso miserabel an wie das Mikro vom MMX..bin langsam am verzweifeln. Selbst auf meinen AUfnahmen klingt sowohl das Modmic, als auch das MMX Mikro bescheiden. Macht keinen Unterschied ob das Mikro auf Onboard oder der G5 ist..

Settings in Windows (10 Pro) unter Sounds -> Aufnahme: Pegel 80, 2 Kanal, 24 Bit, 48000 Hz (Studioqualität), SIgnalverbesserung aktiv. Eine Änderung der Hz bringt auch nichts. Bei der G5 alles auf Default, Voice FX macht es nicht besser..


----------



## JackA (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: MMX 300 Gen 2 Mikro Qualität - Problem*

Hast du mal ne Testaufnahme mit Audacity gemacht und selbst angehört?


----------



## 5teph (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: MMX 300 Gen 2 Mikro Qualität - Problem*

Ja, hört sich besser an als im TS (dort habe ich auch sämtliche Features durchgeklickt), aber auch weit entfernt von dem wie es eigentlich sein sollte. Das im TS ist echt nicht schön, habe mal parallel das Gespräch im TS direkt aufgenommen. 

Liegt es evtl an der Soundkarte? Soll ich evtl eine andere testen, wenn ja welche? Müsste eine externe sein, da die sonst direkt unter zwei GTX 1080 hängen müsste und zusätzlich würde ich sowieso eine für mein Notebook benötigen. 

Kann ja eigentlich nicht sein, dass sich zwei, eigentlich gute Mikros, so anhören. Mit meinem G633 von Logitech gibt es keine Beschwerden..nur möchte ich weg von dem Headset, nachdem ich weiß was soundtechnisch möglich ist.


----------



## JackA (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: MMX 300 Gen 2 Mikro Qualität - Problem*

Zum einen sollte sich die Qualität von TS und Audacity nicht großartig unterscheiden, da stimmt schon mal was mit eurem TS Einstellungen nicht.
Ich habe selbst mal ne Creative Omni ausprobiert und die leistet hervorragende Aufnahmeergebnisse, das sollte die G5 locker auch machen, da die nicht sonderlich verschieden sind.
Dann kann es auch sein, dass das G633 was an der Stimme ändert, z.B. den Bass raus schneidet. Ich habe z.B. nen Kumpel, der sich immer beschwert, ich habe zu viel Bass in meiner Stimme, obwohl ich schon mit einem sehr guten Kondensator-Mikro aufnehme, Nutze ich aber nen sehr Bassarmes Mikro von nem Gaming-Headset, ist es für ihn viel besser. Liegt aber nicht am Mikro, sondern weil der Kumpel mit seinem 2.1 Bassgewummer Logitech Lautsprecher den Bass selbst einbrockt.
Soll heißen, vllt nehmen bei Mikros eben jetzt tiefere Frequenzen mit auf, die das G633 nicht aufgenommen hat und ihr empfindet das jetzt als störend, obwohl es normal ist.

Nichts desto trotz kannst du mal rein für die Mikrofone die Techrise USB Soundkarte testen, damit muss es besser werden, ansonsten fall ich vom Glauben ab.
YouTube


----------



## 5teph (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: MMX 300 Gen 2 Mikro Qualität - Problem*

Danke für den Tipp, werde mal am Dienstag berichten ob die Karte was gebracht hat. Ich mache dann mal paar Aufnahmen, dann kann man es leichter beurteilen.
Die Aufnahme hört sich nicht wirklich bassig an, ich höre mich eher so an als wäre ich unter einer Decke, bzw. in der "Badewanne". Bin auf 4 verschiedenen TS unterwegs, aber bei allen das Gleiche, Discord eben auch.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: MMX 300 Gen 2 Mikro Qualität - Problem*

100% irgendeine verkorkste einstellungssache. 

Gesendet von meinem VTR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 5teph (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: MMX 300 Gen 2 Mikro Qualität - Problem*

Ich kann ja mal morgen alle Einstellungen posten


----------



## 5teph (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: MMX 300 Gen 2 Mikro Qualität - Problem*

Die Soundkarte ist da.. Das MMX ist damit unbrauchbar. Ich muss dermaßen ins Mikro reinbrüllen, damit ein minimaler Ton rauskommt, bei 100% Pegel. Das Modmic ist mit der günstigen Soundkarte schon besser und reagiert wesentlich sensibler.  An den Beschwerden im TS und Discord hat sich allerdings bislang noch nichts geändert.  Beispielvideos folgen heute im Laufe des Tages. Die Settings ebenfalls.

Edit: Plötzlich läuft das MMX Mikro doch auf der billigen Soundkarte (60% Pegel) - wesentlich besser als mit der Soundblaster G5! Ein leichtes rauschen ist allerdings vorhanden, aber das wird vermutlich bei den Spieleaufnahmen sowieso vom Game übertönt.


----------



## 5teph (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: MMX 300 Gen 2 Mikro QualitÃ¤t - Problem*

So, hier mal Beispielvideos:

MMX 300:
G5: YouTube 
Günstig: YouTube

Modmic 5:

Uni-directional:
G5: YouTube
Billig: YouTube

Omni-directional: 
G5: YouTube
Billig: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tSTRoKgi5E&feature=youtu.be

Der Tipp mit der zweiten Soundkarte war demnach perfekt. Vielen Dank.  Die Frage ist nur warum das die G5 nicht kann. Bin jetzt am überlegen auf die G1 zu wechseln, die kostet die Hälfte.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: MMX 300 Gen 2 Mikro Qualität - Problem*

*Ganz einfach:*
Hersteller von Mainboards und Gaming-Soundkarten geben keinen Wert auf die Qualität der Mikrofoneingänge, weil bisher kaum öffentlicher Druck ausgeübt wurde, welcher die teils massiven Unzulänglichkeiten der verwendeten Komponenten und derer Implementierung hervorhebt. Wo kein kollektiver Aufschrei, da auch keine Bedrängnis zum Nachbessern 
Ich denke auch, 99% der Nutzer sowieso kaum einen Schimmer davon haben, warum es überhaupt zu solchen Problemen kommt. Von daher wird im Problemfall einfach munter durchprobiert, bis aus Zufall irgendeine Kombination miteinander harmoniert.
Ziemlich grotesk ist übrigens auch die Tatsache, dass sich die Hersteller lieber mit der Einbindung von softwareseitigem "Reperaturwerkzeug" wie etwa einer Rausch- oder Echo-Unterdrückung abmühen, anstatt einfach mal die paar Cent mehr in eine sauberere Vorverstärkung zu stecken. Anstatt der Ursache bekämpft man wie so oft leider nur die Symptome.


----------



## 5teph (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: MMX 300 Gen 2 Mikro Qualität - Problem*

Das ist schon ein Armutszeugnis.

Theoretisch müsste dann doch die G1 reichen? Hat ja im Prinzip die gleichen Features wie die G5, nachdem ich sowieso zwei Soundkarten benötige, kann ich hier noch etwas sparen. Ob ich nun das MMX oder die DT Kombo nehme entscheide ich nun die nächsten Tage in aller Ruhe.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: MMX 300 Gen 2 Mikro Qualität - Problem*

Was spräche denn dagegen, das Mikro einfach an der billigen USB-Karte zu lassen und sich für den Kopfhörer selbst einen gescheiten DAC zu besorgen?

Sehr günstig und performant wäre zum Beispiel:
USB Audio DAC 96 GSa/s SpeaKa Professional 001489578 kaufen


----------



## 5teph (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: MMX 300 Gen 2 Mikro Qualität - Problem*

Das Mikro bleibt ja dran an der billigen Soundkarte, da wird nichts mehr geändert.  Nur für Kopfhörer allein macht die G5 Soundkarte meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn und ist zu teuer. Danke für den Link, werde es mir anschauen.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: MMX 300 Gen 2 Mikro Qualität - Problem*

Also die qualität der ersten 4 Aufnahmen ist meienr Meinung nach voll okay, ist halt nur reichlich leise.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: MMX 300 Gen 2 Mikro Qualität - Problem*

Sind wirklich etwas leise. Entweder ist beim System bzw. Aufnahmeprogramm etwas falsch eingestellt oder alle bisher getesteten Karten bieten einfach zu wenig Ausgangsleistung (schwache Vorverstärkung).

Wie hoch steht aktuell jeweils der Slider bei den Aufnahmegeräten?


----------

